# HILFE Festplatte



## nikotinjunk (7. April 2006)

Also ich hab ganz wichtiege sachen auf meiner Festplatten... ich hatte vorher linux drauf... nun hab ich ne neue eingebaut(die alte is auch drin) und bei der installation von dem neuen windows hab ich die linux platte die roots gelöscht damit ich se formatieren kann wenn windows drauf ist... XP btw. (ich hab se noch nicht formatiert) wie könnte ich wieder drauf zugreifen? thx for all ya help


----------



## tuxx (8. April 2006)

Gelöscht klingt ganz nach "garnicht".


----------



## nikotinjunk (8. April 2006)

Ich hab ja nicht alles gelöscht... nur die partitions tabelle... hat wern plan wie mn die wiederkriegt?


----------



## Dr Dau (8. April 2006)

Hallo!

Wie man die Partitionstabelle wieder herstellen kann, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.
Aber evtl. hast Du ja Glück und kannst mit einer der vielen Linux Live-CD's auf die Festplatte zugreifen und so zumindest Deine Daten sichern.

*Und beachte bitte den Punkt 15 der **Netiquette**.*

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

